# Reassure me about dentals!



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm the same, I am trying everything i can to avoid Indy getting a dental. I'm sure we'll be on the same timeframe as you...she's 5 now but in a couple of years I'll be taking her in. My sister just got a dental on one of her dogs and it went splendidly! No ill-effects, and her dog's teeth are pearly white and beautiful now. I'm sure you'll be so happy once Sophy's is done, too.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

With many small dogs in my family, dentals are, unfortunately, a bit routine! Zooey has had several, as have my sister's Chihuahuas. All have come through just fine. You've done VERY well to make it to 7 years with Sophy!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tangee and Teaka were over ten when they had theirs, and both did just fine. Tangee had to have all but five teeth removed, and as I recall was under around 3 1/2 hours.
Not sure what you mean though about sedation, but not putting her under?
Will they do dental X-rays? Without that, you may be leaving fractures/infections to continue, so what's the point of that? Would you want your dentist deciding to pull teeth just based upon visual inspection alone without taking X-rays? Even trickier with dogs because they cannot tell us where it hurts!
My girls had full anesthesia with isoflurene gas, IV fluids and monitoring during the procedure.
I just think that you are missing a huge piece of it if you just clean without fully investigating what might be going on.
I remember them showing me Teaka's X-rays - she had a huge fracture that was completely below the gum line, which would have never have been seen upon visual inspection!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is down for a clean and polish, with the proviso that if they discover a need for extraction during the procedure they will put her right under and do it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She'll do fine. All of my past dogs had to have at least one cleaning and happily kept all their teeth until the end of their days.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

They will be ok! And feel so much better with clean teefies! 

I know the worry, I HATE having to have my guys sedated or put under for anything!<3


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> She is down for a clean and polish, with the proviso that if they discover a need for extraction during the procedure they will put her right under and do it.



But I am saying that there could be a need that goes undiscovered without X-rays...
To be frank, I could see up to maybe age 4-5 getting a cleaning without going under, but not beyond that.
If they do, after visual inspection, see a need to put her under, would they then do dental X-rays? It would feel like a "waste" to me for my dog to undergo general anesthesia, and still not know if all problems had been addressed.
Please forgive the "tough love" - just want to make sure that you consider everything before you move forward!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

TP - Knowing my vets, they will err on the side of caution, and do x-rays if there is the slghtest indication of need. Sophy has shown no signs of any tooth or mouth pain - she munches her way through bones and anything else on offer without any hesitation. I absolutely understand where you are coming from - perhaps I am also influenced by my own phobia when it comes to dentistry!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin had one while he was being neutered, but a really botched one. He was fine. Tamara had 2 or 3, the last one she had to have 13 teeth removed (she's only 4 pounds and those chihuahuas have really small teeth). She was fine also.

Now Tamara is 11, and the risk would be greater. I will think about it hard before I do another one.

I am sure your babies will be fine. Mommy needs to relax ! (i know it's hard, worry so much too...)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh she'll be fine Fjm. They've been making leaps and bounds with anesthesia lately. And she has to be put under to do an effective deep cleaning. I think surgeries are a lot safer than in the old days. A dental will greatly improve her future. Don't worry. It's unlikely, (though always_ some _risk) that anything bad will happen...only clean, sparkling teeth. My Chihuahuas had several teeth cleanings over the years...never a problem. Good luck and don't worry.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

The only real risk is the anesthesia. If they have been anesthetized before by the same vet there should be no excessive risk.
Eric


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Before I knew that it could be risky, my last dog had several dentals under anesthesia and had no problems whatsoever. She was a bichon mix. Terrible teeth, sadly. The final dental when she was 15 was hard on her, But the ones when she was under 10 years old seemed to take nothing out of her at all, and she seemed to be happier after too!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I totally agree with everyone else! It is a very safe and routine procedure now adays. Draco had one in the fall and sailed through it uneventfully. I completely agree thought that she should be put all the way under anesthesia. 
I clean dogs teeth for a living, and general sedation will not be adequate enough for a full mouth exam and under the gum probing. You can't see every aspect of every tooth unless they are sedated heavily with the right drugs. If they are sedated that heavily (and I'm not talking too heavy handed on the drugs, but the actual drugs themselves that put them pretty deep) then they need a protected and secured airway with an endotracheal tube and oxygen. Plus, if you have water, plaque, etc in her mouth, then she could accidentally breathe it in if she is awake. Not to mention how loud and scary all the dental stuff is to her, esp if she won't even let you pick at her teeth! 

Not trying to scare you, but "awake" dental cleanings have been proven to not be the way to go and miss so much.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

I have done dentals myself! If there's not too many problems, they don't take long at all, and the longest part is if there has to be extractions by the vet. Then it depends whether it is a molar with mulitple roots or not. The fact that they are usually quick is good for the anesthesia part!

Having actually done them, I don't worry about the dentals...I do think they feel better afterwards! And it's always good to have a through check while under so any problems or potential problems are addressed in a timely fashion.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My Aussie had a sedated deep cleaning when he was ten. It went fine. I think the risk to the dog is greater in leaving teeth dirty. I would get full anesthesia with x ray. Humans get x rays every two years at the dentist to uncover hidden issues so it makes sense for dogs today.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

fjm said:


> Poppy and Sophy had their annual vet check ups today, everything spot on except that it is finally time for Sophy to have a dental scrape and polish - there are the first signs of gum erosion around her canines. Poppy's teeth are fine, but that is partly because she lets me scrape them with a finger nail which Sophy _won't_! I have held the necessity at bay for 7 years with bones, brushing, etc, etc, and I am now hoping we can make it through at least another 7 after this minor op - the vet reckons the work can probably be done under sedation rather than full anaesthesia, although they will put in a catheter in order to keep all options open. I know the risks are very small, and outweighed by the risks of infected gums and eventual extractions, but I worry! Please reassure me, everyone!



Sorry, I know this is an older thread, but I'm just now seeing it.

How did the dental go fjm? I'm sure all went fine. My vet always does a full panel blood work before any kind of sedation or anesthesia. It's a precautionary measure, just to make sure all looks good before going under. I would imagine that all vets do that these days. Or maybe not, if the dog is only being sedated?
Anyway, I always insist on having blood work done first. It just makes me feel better about what is going to happen.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is booked in for the 20th - first date that fitted for all of us. My vet is extremely careful, so I trust him to do all that is necessary. She has had an anaesthetic before - an emergency, so I didn't have time to agonise - and all went well, so that is reassuring. I will be glad when it is safely over though, and redoubling my efforts to make sure it is the first and last!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

fjm said:


> She is booked in for the 20th - first date that fitted for all of us. My vet is extremely careful, so I trust him to do all that is necessary. She has had an anaesthetic before - an emergency, so I didn't have time to agonise - and all went well, so that is reassuring. I will be glad when it is safely over though, and redoubling my efforts to make sure it is the first and last!


Oh okay. Thanks for letting me know. I know everything will be fine!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

fjm said:


> She is booked in for the 20th - first date that fitted for all of us. My vet is extremely careful, so I trust him to do all that is necessary. She has had an anaesthetic before - an emergency, so I didn't have time to agonise - and all went well, so that is reassuring. I will be glad when it is safely over though, and redoubling my efforts to make sure it is the first and last!


Bella just went under last week for the same procedure and came through like a champ!!! I put it off for way too long for this exact same worry.


----------

